# Pic uploading alternative...



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all, 
Hope every1 n their birds are well. There has been some problems uploading pics on PT recently. I'ld like to share some pic sharing sites that might be useful as a temporary solution. It wont work for albums, but atleast might help ppl with queries on sick birds. Hope it helps.....peace, YaSin 

www.easy-share.com/
picpaste.com/


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you YaSin! I have bookmarked it! 

Feefo


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.tinypic.com is great too  Don't need an account, and can easily resize pictures. It's my favorite


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

On the tiny pic site what size needs to be selected to work on this site? 

Thanks
Walter


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Message board or email works best


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

Walter


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

The alternatives are great but I sure hope they fix the album thing. It's so much more convenient!


----------

